# Sugarbush 12/22/14 Nothing to see here.  Move along now.



## billski (Dec 22, 2014)

Not my best day at SB.  They got hit with drizzle over the weekend which made the trails "smooth and fast."   Scratchy and crunchy all over.  I put away my new Lines and pulled out my frontside GS rockets.  Worked much  better.

We skied pretty much all of Lincoln Peak.  Most moguls were bulletproof.  For example, upper and lower Birdland sucked.  Wall to wall moguls, ranging from 2-4', immoveable objects.  Very little loose stuff to turn on.

You had to work to put down a good edge.  Or, if you're half my age you can muscle your way down.  No    You guys who did TR from Okemo and Cannon must have been on a different planet.  I congratulate you.  We did the best we could to ski, but frankly, it's not going to matter much after tomorrow.  

They are blowing lots of whales and hoping for the best.  

Th only trails that skied half decently were those that had overnight snowmaking and grooming.   The stuff coming out of the snow guns was really moist.   Some generosity must prevail though, it's not SB's fault.  Skiing on Mondays is always a crappy day, since everything is beatup over the weekend.

I took a couple woods runs and they were skiing great.  The tree canopy does an amazingly good job of keeping the frozen damage down to a minimum.   Going off the "labeled" glades is still rather sketchy, with lots of drainage ditches still exposed.

Now, for whoever commented about 100% open, yeah, well, SB is 100% open.  Every trail has good cover, they're just not skiable.  Well, at least for this old fart.

Pictures won't help much here, so I'll just throw in a few random photos from the day.






No lift lines all day.  Anywhere.





Gingerbread house by Lift Ops 





The emerald city.  Sure gets dark early.





I found a pretty good shortcut home!

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 22, 2014)

Shortcut = Bethel Mountain by chance?


----------



## phin (Dec 22, 2014)

Unless it rained last night, there wasn't any rain at sugarbush over the weekend. You should've went over to north, phenomenal conditions over there this past weekend.


----------



## stephan.tyler11 (Dec 23, 2014)

Ohh! Looks like it's not going to be a great day this holiday on Sugarloaf. I planned to go there this holiday, but I think I should change route.


----------



## tumbler (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes, don't come to Sugarbush the skiing was terrible, worst it's been in years. There are no shortcuts, exit 9 is the fastest.


----------



## Tin (Dec 23, 2014)

Wow, very surprised to hear this given everything else I've seen. Hope the next trip is better.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Dec 23, 2014)

sorry, we used up all the loose stuff over the weekend...was there thurs-sunday...weds night was warm and foggy, but turned colder overnight and ended up being 3-4" of fluffy stuff on the upper mountain by thursday afternoon...no kidding about the large, irregular bumps, the conditions of which could best be described as 'variable'...lots of loose, but some scraped spots, especially on the downhill sides of the bumps...had to be light on the feet...i spent friday at MRG and had a blast...good stuff all over, just had to poke around a bit...saturday, things started to deteriorate with all the traffic so i spent some time under the guns on north lynx...came off the hill looking like a bumbol

looking down lower half of sunrise





interesting sun shot at the end of the day at MRG





friday at MRG, forget which run






inversion from the stark's nest


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 23, 2014)

Looks like Bunny to me


----------



## rocojerry (Dec 23, 2014)

The 100% was from their snow report, and while it's a thin 100%, it's not even Jan yet 

I've always admired a mtn that puts up the thin cover signs or ropes, and let's you decide...   And sometimes, you don't know until you go--  if rocks and streams/water bars can be avoided or jumped over, I enjoy it!  It feels more like a mountain to me, and less like a golf course.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 23, 2014)

rocojerry said:


> I've always admired a mtn that puts up the thin cover signs or ropes, and let's you decide



Agreed.  In many cases, I'd much rather ski a thin cover natural run than ski on man-made. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Dec 23, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Looks like Bunny to me



quite possible...or one of the quacky's...they were all bumped and kicking my ass


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 23, 2014)

spring_mountain_high said:


> quite possible...or one of the quacky's...they were all bumped and kicking my ass


The mountain always wins.


----------

